# Cable and Wireless ships



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

There is an article in the latest Shipping Today and Yesterday about cable ships. I seem to recall hearing from someone in the 60's that C&W were a good, well paid company to work for. Can anyone confirm that? Not sure that laying a cable slowly across the Pacific would have been quite my scene though.
Interestingly there is a good article about London and Overseas Freighters as well in the same issue. I knew an R/O who worked for them (forgotten his name unfortunately) and he said they were a good company, predominantly British manned and sort of half way between British and FOC salaries and conditions.


----------

